# kahit sino pa



## Qcumber

Does *káhit síno pá* mean "of all people"?

e.g. *Bákit, káhit síno pá, ang kapós sa péra ang siyá'ng magbábáyad?*
= Why, of all people, is it the man with little money who will pay?


----------



## Camote

Hi again Qcumber 

I think it should be *Bakit kung sino pa ang kapos sa pera sila pa itong magbabayad? *

_        Why, of all people, should the deprived pay for it?_

kahit sino pa = whoever
kung sino pa = of all people


----------



## Qcumber

Indeed, I confused 
káhit síno pá = whoever
and
kung síno pá = of all people
Thanks a lot, Camote.


----------



## Qcumber

Here is another occurrence of *kung síno pá*. 
Chorus
*Bákit kung síno pá ang siyáng marúnong magmahál ang siyáng madalás maíwan nang hindî alám ang dáhílan?*
Which I'd translate as:
Why, of all people, is it the one who knows how to love who often quits for no known reason.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> Here is another occurrence of *kung síno pá*.
> Chorus
> *Bákit kung síno pá ang siyáng marúnong magmahál ang siyáng madalás maíwan nang hindî alám ang dáhílan?*
> Which I'd translate as:
> Why, of all people, is it the one who knows how to love who often quits for no known reason.


 
I remember that song . Your _"why, of all people, is it the one who knows how to love"_  is correct but when you added _"who often quits for no reason"_ severely changed the statement's meaning. This is because it basically means *Why are those who loved unconditionally end up being heartbroken?*

*Bakit kung sino pa ang siyang marunong magmahal ang siyang *
/why/ of all people/ are / one /   knows    /    to love   / are / one
*madalas maiwan nang hindi alam ang dahilan?*
/ often  /   left    / with / not / know / the / reason/


----------



## Camote

Your welcome


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> *Why are those who loved unconditionally end up being heartbroken?*
> 
> *Bakit kung sino pa ang siyang marunong magmahal ang siyang *
> /why/ of all people/ are / one / knows / to love / are / one
> *madalas maiwan nang hindi alam ang dahilan?*
> / often / left / with / not / know / the / reason/


 
I see my mistake now. I wrongly interpreted *maíwan*. Thanks a lot for the correction, Camote.

*nang hindî alám ang dáhílan *
means
"without knowing the reason why"
doesn't it?


----------



## Camote

yes, exactly


----------

